#ubuntu-at 2011-06-27
<Rhonda> schon wieder was?
<Rhonda> ah, die zeile hatte mir mein irssi grad nicht angezeigt
<PatrickBic> ?
#ubuntu-at 2011-07-01
<Daniel0108> hi
<Rhonda> Heute RMS-Vortrag an der TU-Wien: http://quintessenz.at/d/000100009531
<Rhonda> Daniel0108, kommst du?
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: okay, das ist ein problem :/ ich kann heute nicht :(((( NEIIN :(
<Rhonda> <nelson point="Daniel0108">HA HA!</nelson>
<Daniel0108> lol
<Daniel0108> gibts einen live stream?
 * Rhonda . o O ( /alias nelson <nelson point="$0">HA HA!</nelson> )
<Rhonda> Natürlich …
<Daniel0108> gut :)
<Rhonda> NICHT. Das ist die q/izze.
<Daniel0108> lol
<Rhonda> Die haben es ja immer noch nicht hinbekommen, das Videomaterial von den Linuxwochen (auf denen ich dich vermisst habe) online zu stellen.
<Rhonda> Und dann live auch noch? Glaubst du ans Schlaraffenland?
<Daniel0108> :(
<Rhonda> Kommst du wenigstens zur Debconf? :)
<Daniel0108> wann ist die?
<Rhonda> *blinks*
<Rhonda> In drei Wochen. :)
<Daniel0108> muss ich noch schauen, ob sich das ausgeht
<Rhonda> Letzte Juliwoche. Die Woche davor ist debcamp.
<Daniel0108> aber du weißt ja, ich bin nur 14 :P ich kann net immer weg ;)
<Rhonda> Ist eh gleich ums Eck (ja, ich weiß, ich soll was von ums Eck reden, ich war auch nicht am UDS und der war näher …
<Daniel0108> lol
<Rhonda> Du hast Ferien, natürlich kannst du weg. :)
<Daniel0108> ja, das schon
<Daniel0108> aber wenn, dann fahr ich mit einem freund hin
<Rhonda> Was hast denn heute Abend für Verpflichtungen?
 * Daniel0108 points at GeorgS 
<Daniel0108> :P
<Rhonda> Mitnehmen.
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: ja, würde sich heute vielleicht noch ausgehen
<Daniel0108> aber das ist schon sehr knapp
<Daniel0108> hätte ich früher planen sollen >.<
<Rhonda> Und auf der q/depesche eintragen
<Rhonda> damit du sowas nicht nochmal verpeilst :)
<Daniel0108> ich muss mich eintragen um dort hin zu kommen? -.-
<Rhonda> Auf der Announce-Mailingliste!
<Daniel0108> oh lol, ich glaub loma war mal mein informatik lehrer ;)
<Rhonda> loma?
<Daniel0108> * loma (~marko@46-57-2-011.dyn.orange.at) has joined #ubuntu-at
<Daniel0108> war heute um 8:30
<Rhonda> ah, ich hab joins/parts/quits im ignore
<Rhonda> Die Info lenkt nur ab.
<Daniel0108> ja, stimmt ;)
<Daniel0108> bei großen channels hab ich das auch
<Daniel0108> hier aber nicht
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: okay, zur debconf kann ich glaube ich nicht kommen: "DebConf11 will be held in *Banja Luka, Bosnia and Herzegovina* from 24th to 30th July, 2011!"
<Daniel0108> lol
<Daniel0108> wie soll ich da hin kommen?
<Rhonda> Bus? :)
<Rhonda> Gibt einen von Wien aus, der nichtmal übermäßig teuer ist.
<Rhonda> Oder Flieger.
<Daniel0108> aber da brauch ich ja dann noch ein hotel ;)
<Daniel0108> bin bei der q/depsche eingeschrieben
<Rhonda> Naja, für 450,- für die Woche gibt's das samt Verpflegung direkt beim Konferenz.
<Rhonda> erm, direkt am Konferenzort mit all den anderen Wahnsinn^WGeeks
<Daniel0108> ich hab nichtmal die 450,- :P hab genug fürs UDS und einer woche auf einem gletscher ausgegeben (musste raus in die natur :P)
<Daniel0108> und dann noch in 2 monaten eine meeresbiologische untersuchung (1 woche) in kroatien ...
 * Daniel0108 ist Informatiker und Naturwissenschaftler ;)
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: ^
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: wieso ist dein vhost eigentlich Wesnoth Developer? Hast du bei wesnoth.org mitprogrammiert? :o
<Rhonda> Übersetzer, Serveradmin, Security-Kontakt, Debian-Paketierer …
<Rhonda> Genügt das, um den cloak zu rechtfertigen? ;)
<Daniel0108> cool, das ist eines der wenigen spiele, die ich spiele :PP
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: ist es noch möglich zum RMS vortrag zu kommen, oder bin ich da sowieso schon zu spät?
<Rhonda> Das kurioseste in dem Zusammenhang ist immer noch, dass ich mal bei der Spittelau auf den D-Wagen gewartet habe und jemanden mit seinem iBook stehen gesehen hab, der gerade wesnoth gezockt hatte. :)
<Rhonda> Klar ist es möglich, Voranmeldung ist erwünscht aber nicht verpflichtend.
<Rhonda> Aber schreib ihnen trotzdem eine Mail
<Daniel0108> ich muss erstmal schauen, ob GeorgS mitkommt ;)
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: Wesnoth ist eines der besten spiele, und dazu noch open-source :)
<Daniel0108> btw, ich lerne auch gerade packaging ;)
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: möchtest du zugriff auf unseren ubuntu austria server haben?
<Rhonda> Wir haben einen Server? ;)
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: ja, aber er ist im moment leer :P
<Daniel0108> http://ubuntu-at.co.cc/
<Daniel0108> ich kann dann für eine domain anfragen, wenn wir was drauf haben, auf der seite ;)
<Rhonda> warum .cc?!
<Daniel0108> gratis :P
<Rhonda> …
<Rhonda> ubuntu.debian.at!
<Daniel0108> kannst du das für uns anlegen?
<Rhonda> http://ubuntu.debian.or.at/  ;)
 * Rhonda . o O ( bei debian.or.at fühl ich mich wohler )
<Daniel0108> du hast es schon angelegt? o.O
<Rhonda> DNS-Einträge zu machen ist nicht das Thema.
<Daniel0108> cool
<Rhonda> ubuntu.debian.or.at is an alias for ubuntu-at.co.cc.
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> aber ehcp nimmt es nicht ;)
<Daniel0108> ist es ein CNAME eintrag?
<Rhonda> ja
<Rhonda> Ich kenne ehcp nicht.
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: http://ehcp.net/
<Rhonda> Und ich weiß auch nicht, wie du das mit Server gemeint hast.
<Rhonda> Ist das der Server?
<Daniel0108> ja
<Daniel0108> ubuntu-at.co.cc ist der server
<Rhonda> Naja, dann musst dort die Domain nur noch eintragen. :)
<Daniel0108> besser gesagt, eine domain auf dem server
<Rhonda> Das ist ein riesen Unterschied. :)
<Daniel0108> ja, okay, aber eigentlich sollte das mit CNAME funktionieren ;)
<Rhonda> Webspace != Server
<Daniel0108> ja, ik
<Daniel0108> aber ich hab auch root zugriff auf den server ;)
<Rhonda> Naja, der Server muss aber schon von dem anderem Namen auch wissen.
<Daniel0108> stimmt auch wieder ;)
<Daniel0108> welche software hauen wir da drauf? irgendein CMS? oder ein forum?
<Rhonda> Ich hab die Frage befürchtet. :P
<Rhonda> Ich steh mit beiden am Kriegsfuß. :)
<Daniel0108> hehe
<Daniel0108> was empfiehlst du?
<Rhonda> Bei wesnoth hab ich den Jungs gesagt, ihr könnt ruhig phpbb drauf tun, wenn ihr es a.) regelmäßig aktualisiert, und b.) ich damit nichts zu schaffen hab. ;)
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: okay, hab einen alias hinzugefügt, aber irgendwie ist da eine datei dazu gekommen :P
<Daniel0108> http://ubuntu.debian.or.at/
<Daniel0108> ah okay
<Daniel0108> die kann ich eh löschen ;)
<Daniel0108> die liegt nur am FTP
<Daniel0108> keine ahnung wie die dort hin kommt
<Daniel0108> :P
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: Ich schreib dir die zugangsdaten zum FTP server in einer PM, okay?
<Rhonda> ftp?  *yuck* :)
<Daniel0108> was ist daran so schlimm? :)
<Daniel0108> ist ja ein webspace
<Rhonda> ja, und?
<Rhonda> Deswegen posaunen wir die Zugangsdaten ins Netz hinaus?
<Rhonda> Toll, jetzt darf ich ein kaum dokumentiertes C-Tool reverse-engineeren, um einen Shell-Wrapper dafür zu schreiben …
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: ich dachte nur ftp ist einfacher zu benutzen, ich kann natürlich auch ssh aufsetzen ;)
<PatrickBic> hoi
<Daniel0108> hi PatrickBic
 * PatrickBic kriegt vllt ne bakk arbeit für linux :)
<Daniel0108> :D
<PatrickBic> Daniel0108, hast du erfahrung mit xlib/xcb?
<Daniel0108> nein, leider nicht
<Daniel0108> PatrickBic: ^
<PatrickBic> hmm. schade
#ubuntu-at 2011-07-03
<Daniel0108> hi guntbert
